# Sony BRC300 Help



## lieperjp (Mar 25, 2010)

I've got two Sony BRC300 cameras controlled by a Sony RM-BR300 controller. The problem I'm having is that whenever we change menu settings on the camera (specifically changing it to widescreen format and also changing the white balance) the new settings are lost upon power off. When turned back on the camera goes back to default settings. Is there a way that I can make the changes permanent? 

Usually the cameras are turned off by cutting the power via a power sequencer, but it also loses the settings when the cameras are sent a power off command using the controller. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 26, 2010)

I believe (see page 34 in the Manual) that you need to save the settings in Position 1 to have them able to be recalled after a power off. A lot of folks don't power off just put the camera in standby mode because disconnecting from ac causes it to loose settings. It was designed to be connected to Ac all the time, and just powered off via the remote or controller which really is a standby setting 

Sharyn


----------



## renegadeblack (Mar 26, 2010)

He also said that it loses settings when he powers the cameras off via the controller as well. Or is he perhaps using a different command than just puts it into this standby mode.


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes... I'll have to double check what the controller does when it sends a power-off command. If I remember, it switches to standby mode (the light on the front changes from green to red, the same thing it does when powered off by the remote.) I will make sure I set changes next time while in position one, see what happens. I don't recall what position was used for changing the settings.

If this is the case, we'll have to have the installers come back and have the power sequencer reprogrammed to supply constant power to the cameras.


----------



## JeffClark (Apr 9, 2010)

SHARYNF said:


> I believe (see page 34 in the Manual) that you need to save the settings in Position 1 to have them able to be recalled after a power off. A lot of folks don't power off just put the camera in standby mode because disconnecting from ac causes it to loose settings. It was designed to be connected to Ac all the time, and just powered off via the remote or controller which really is a standby setting
> 
> Sharyn



Saving to position 1 worked. Thanks guys!


----------

